# HOLIDAY / VACATION IDEAS from a Photographers perspective



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello CR Members,

I see that many CR members travel quite a bit for vacations/holidays/business trips etc ... so it would be nice to share some useful information that many of us members can benefit, from a photographers perspective. Especially for hobbyists (like some of us), it would be nice to have some handy info that we can refer to when we go on a holiday/vacation to a particular destination. I know there is "Regional" section, but I see that it does not specifically cater to holidays and Africa is also missing ... so maybe the Admin/Mods can make Holiday Ideas (or another title that is more appropriate) a sticky and it can be further divided into different continents etc. What do you think?


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey Reinzphotoz

Most excellent idea!

Like Harley people (sort of) I feel like "born to shoot, and shoot to live". I also feel that way about travel and exploring the world whenever time and money will allow. I post quite a bit, but I don't want to keep being a pest about asking people about great places.

In the past I did get great suggestions about The Grand Canyon, and slot canyons in Arizona. Currently I am in Ecuador.

I bet there are a lot of us out there who would love to be able to easily share stories and secret spots. Great, great idea. Thanks for coming up with it.

Scot



Rienzphotoz said:


> Hello CR Members,
> 
> I see that many CR members travel quite a bit for vacations/holidays/business trips etc ... so it would be nice to share some useful information that many of us members can benefit, from a photographers perspective. Especially for hobbyists (like some of us), it would be nice to have some handy info that we can refer to when we go on a holiday/vacation to a particular destination. I know there is "Regional" section, but I see that it does not specifically cater to holidays and Africa is also missing ... so maybe the Admin/Mods can make Holiday Ideas (or another title that is more appropriate) a sticky and it can be further divided into different continents etc. What do you think?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 1, 2014)

Great idea. The "regional" section also lacks South America, where I live. Here in Brazil, we will have the World Cup football in 2014 and the Olympic Games in 2016. It's a good time to exchange experiences on photographic travel time.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks guys ... actually the idea came to me when I asked for help for my recent vacation in Australia ... and I got lots of tips from Australian CR members ... and it just occurred to me that, when it comes to travel and photography, collectively there is so much knowledge between us ... so why not have a sticky where people can contribute their tips, suggestions, experiences, ideas, and photos of their trips.
I hope the admin(s) consider this favorably and hope many CR members contribute.


----------



## sanj (Feb 1, 2014)

Super idea. I will find time to share my notes.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 1, 2014)

Great idea! I too love to travel and take pictures. Having a board dedicated to exchanging travel and travel photography ideas would be awesome.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 1, 2014)

Great idea and it would be a nice development of this fine forum.


----------



## mm (Feb 1, 2014)

Here here . . .


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the support gentlemen ... I sent a PM to the Admin yesterday, let's see if something comes out of it ... I think the wealth of information from the CR members, who are from different parts of the world, can only benefit all of us when we want to travel to a particular place. 
I know we get into heated discussions about gear, DR ... oops sorry, mentioning that word is like opening the Pandora's box ;D ... but there is no denying that there is one thing we all agree on: *our love for photography.*
Peace


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 2, 2014)

Great idea, Rienzphotoz! 

I like others have benefited from the advice of CR members and it would be nice if that advice could be kept in and future questions/advice posted to easily accessible locations in the forum structure. 

CR Admin, please add me to those in support of this idea. 

Vivid


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 4, 2014)

No news from the Admin ... maybe they think its no good. :'(


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the idea and hoped something would happen ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I like the idea and hoped something would happen ...


So did I, but its been 4 days since I sent a PM to the admin ... is there any other way of reaching the?


----------

